# Assault pack advice



## reed11b (May 7, 2014)

My trusty PX special "Bug-Out Bag" purchased at the BIAP PX has finally moved on after 10 years and three deployments. Looking for advice on a large capacity assault pack, as usual cost is a concern as I am dirt poor. 
Reed


----------



## DA SWO (May 7, 2014)

I have a camelbak BFM I can let you have for $100.  (ACU pattern though).  They are 200 plus elsewhere.
Recommendations from an old retired guy:
large pack-Camelbak BFM.
small pack-Tactical Tailor Removable Operator pack.
I've had a few bug-out bags, and I think the earlier version was better.  I gave my original bag to my son who is still using it (or so I am told).


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 7, 2014)

Concur on the BFM. You won't need to buy another. I still have mine from purchase around.....ehh, something like 2000?


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 7, 2014)

Yep BFM!


----------



## Teufel (May 8, 2014)

I also have a BFM that has never let me down that I bought on my first Iraq trip in 2003/2004


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 8, 2014)

For civ use it's still a fantastic pack as well. At least the model I have has a couple features that made it extremely handy for vehicular duties. The gap between the lower rear pouch and the upper rear pouch (on mine) is perfect for being able to interface the lap belt on a seat, which then keeps it in an upright position on your passenger seat. That then lets you use the right hand side compartment to hold a nalgene or whatever if you have a vehicle that doesn't have a center console due to a shotgun rack or whatnot.  Also, with it being upright the rest of the storage is available as well, moreso than if it's laying down or in another orientation.


----------

